# Отчего при силовой работе появляется тряска в руках?



## Александр Громов (4 Янв 2021)

Здравствуйте. Вопрос не особо беспокоит, просто давно хотел задать. Заметил, что только у меня на последних повторениях тяжелых силовых упражнений от напряжения появляется дрожание, скорее тряска даже. В основном речь про руки (дрожат не кисти, а вся рука до плеча). Это с раннего детства. Со спортивной формой всё отлично, хорошие показатели в беге, а так же не смотря на изначальную худобу развил силовые показатели выше начального спортивного уровня.  С нервной системой, рефлексами и прочим всё в порядке. Просто стало интересно, не является ли это пока безобидным признаком какой-то нехорошей особенности. Просто лежу сейчас с обострением остеохондроза и думаю, как укреплять всё буду, дай-ка спрошу.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Янв 2021)

Вариант нормы, связанный с повышенной нагрузкой.
После 60 лет почитайте про синдром Паркинсона.


----------



## Elka66 (4 Янв 2021)

Это не большая мышечная слабость,от чего не определите,возможно что то генетическое,вроде небольшой дисплазии.По чему знаю,у меня мышечная слабость а руках и ногах,четыре балла,в обычной жизни не мешает,ноги чуть больше ее ощущаю.Руки после нагрузки и в статике,если что то держать на вытянутых руках ,треморят.Паркинсона нет,подтверждено исследованиями


----------



## Дина (4 Янв 2021)

А я-то думала, что так у всех от перенапряжения бывает. А, оказывается, это и не норма вовсе. У меня такое и сейчас есть, но и раньше было, когда физическая форма была гораздо лучше.
"Многие знания-многие печали", однако.


----------



## tatabel (4 Янв 2021)

Дина написал(а):


> А я-то думала, что так у всех от перенапряжения бывает. А, оказывается, это и не норма вовсе.


Так я так поняла это норма?

У меня также было, особенно от бега, все тело трясло, как бы место не может найти, нужно ходить, растягиваться


----------



## горошек (4 Янв 2021)

Дина написал(а):


> А я-то думала, что так у всех от перенапряжения бывает. А, оказывается, это и не норма вовсе. У меня такое и сейчас есть, но и раньше было, когда физическая форма была гораздо лучше.


А мне вот и кажется, что у всех. Я планку всегда делала именно до тряски в теле. А потом как-то с 6-летними детьми попробовала её. А одна девочка говорит: ой, прям уже дрожь в теле начинается....


----------



## Elka66 (4 Янв 2021)

@горошек, да это называется детренированность,потом в процессе занятий нарастает сила  и дрожь проходит,а бывают патологические состояния


----------



## Александр Громов (5 Янв 2021)

А наличие или склонность к болезни Паркинсона как проверяют?
Тремор пальцев у меня бывает, если перебрать с кофе, но без кофе тоже бывает.


----------



## Elka66 (5 Янв 2021)

Прям сразу Паркинсон в двадцать лет Есть ещё эссенциальный тремор,угрозы жизни не несёт,купируется клонозепамом,бета блокаторами.Я бы ещё советовала исключить гипертериоз,посетить эндокринолога,при сильном нежелании посещать поликлинику,сдать ТТГ,если норма успокоиться,жить и тренироваться дальше,ограничить кофе и все


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (5 Янв 2021)

Уменьшите интенсивность физических нагрузок и дрожь исчезнет.


----------



## Валентина Голикова (28 Янв 2021)

Сына, бывает, трясет после бега, усиленных тренировок. Нужно снизить нагрузку и такого не будет. Это особенность организма.


----------



## Виктор-72 (29 Янв 2021)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> на последних повторениях тяжелых силовых упражнений от напряжения появляется дрожание, скорее тряска даже.


А Вы не пробовали тренироваться в "меру сил"? Есть же примеры overkill даже в большом спорте, например Йохан Мюлегг, Вы посмотрите что с ним творится на финише.


----------

